# Got a triple tip!



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

On a short trip from downtown Fort Lauderdale to the Port I got a triple tip. A bottle of wine (they couldn't take it on the boat), a $20 cash tip from the guy, and a $5 in-app tip from the lady. Newly weds feeling generous!

A record for me.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Now, pick them up from divorce court and it's going to be a whole different story.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mmn said:


> On a short trip from downtown Fort Lauderdale to the Port I got a triple tip. A bottle of wine (they couldn't take it on the boat), a $20 cash tip from the guy, and a $5 in-app tip from the lady. Newly weds feeling generous!
> 
> A record for me.


It might be a world record!! The most I've ever gotten is a double.


----------

